# Meguiars



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Just receved my new Meguiars kit today, after washing my TT using Dodo juice shampoo I only had time to polish the bonnet, with step 2 polish then Carnauba wax step 3, the Dodo juice detailing spray will be applied tomorrow (weather permitting) as the wax needs 24 hours to breath and harden, here are some pics, still trying to get the appature settings right on my new camera but you can see the shine.


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

looking good. I've just been looking at the meguiars but was unsure whether to bother with the first stage ( i see you haven't bothered either )

Did you apply with a polisher or by hand?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

TT-TOM said:


> looking good. I've just been looking at the meguiars but was unsure whether to bother with the first stage ( i see you haven't bothered either )
> 
> Did you apply with a polisher or by hand?


Started with a Silverline sander/polisher but did not feel confident so did most of the bonnet by hand, I think I will give the scrapyard a visit to buy some panels to practice on.


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm in two minds whether to buy the Meguiars DA polisher. In my 6 years of driving I've always been keen on keeping my car clean inside and out but I've never bothered much with polishing or wax and I'd like to get into the habit of applying a coat of wax to protect the paint and there's a few light scratches I'd like to get rid of


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

TT-TOM said:


> I'm in two minds whether to buy the Meguiars DA polisher. In my 6 years of driving I've always been keen on keeping my car clean inside and out but I've never bothered much with polishing or wax and I'd like to get into the habit of applying a coat of wax to protect the paint and there's a few light scratches I'd like to get rid of


I think it's a good buy but find some panels to practice on, it is not as easy as the polishing guide on here makes it out to be.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

If you do go for the DA Camskill have the G220 for £149 at the moment and I thought they only sold tyres


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

merlin c said:


> TT-TOM said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's a good buy but find some panels to practice on, it is not as easy as the polishing guide on here makes it out to be.


Yes it is!

Having said that the Megs "off the shelf" polish isn't the nicest, or easiest, product to use with any polisher...it sticks and drags on the pad. Trying a gentle spray (or spritz in detailing parlance) of water on the panel as you polish which will keep the pad lubed :wink:

Don't expect the stage 2 polish to remove swirls or scratches either...if that's your aim, then take a look at the Menzerna 
trial packs - 4 bottles of assorted grades that will do exactly what they're stated to do, and easier by far than the Meg's!

IIRC, cleanyourcar.co.uk sells them.

Dave


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > TT-TOM said:
> ...


Dragging was the problem I had, thanks for the tip Dave, I'll try again


----------

